# Parboiled Rye Bread from Latvia? REcipe?



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I've always heard of the black rye bread of the Russian peasants, there staff of life. it was supposed to black and very dense.
Well today I was in the European market in a nearby town. Ceylon black tea $5.95 for 500 Grams (1.1 lbs for the metric challenged) lovely stuff all in itself.
A source of very inexpensive high quality bulk tea. I live by myself, but I don't think I can drink the 1.5 kilo's of bulk teas I already have before it goes stale I'll try and put some into the freezer for now, and make lots of sun tea come summer.
but I digress.
There in a cooler was a very dark loaf kinda small low curved loaf then I picked it up its 2 pounds, at 3.99 I'd started to pass as it was a small looking loaf. just 11, 12 inches long and 4-5 inches wide maybe 3 tall. but two pounds this sounded like it was what I had heard of.
Then in reading the label. I saw it was made in Latvia and had no preservatives, and contained only fine rye flour,water ,malt syrup, caraway seeds, sugar, salt, bran. no added oil? at all is rye oily enough on its own?
Its as you suspected very dense very dark brown loaf with a soft crust. and wonderful mouth feel. Its a rather sweet bread. Very pleasant with just butter on it. The caraway seed isn't in the front but definitely there.
Soo my question anyone got a family recipe for this bread, why would they call it parboiled? or even one for real Russian black bread?
Isn't rye one of those crops that will grow even when the weather is cold and wet? like when there is a nuclear winter?
Thanks for any help!
Dutch
PS this stuff would make a wonderful trail food a sandwich made with this stuff would stay with you a long time. Or just a loaf with a chunk of cheese a sausage and a bit of vodka, just to be authentic! of course.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you talking about the rye being parboiled and then baked into a bread just like you can do with whole wheat berries? Or the actual whole bread boiled in a coffee can like you would Boston Black bread? I'm pretty sure I have recipes for both.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
I think the rye parboiled then backed, I'm starting to think it might be a little like making bagels?
Dutch


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm sorry I didn't actually reply to your question :0 

Yes please. I'd love to try those recipes!
Dutch


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

The following recipe was taken or borrowed from THIS PAGE and it contains no oil in the recipe either....



Russian Black Rye Bread :

This recipe was originally intended to be made in a conventional oven but I am not really a bread maker so I adapted it to work in my home bread machine. It works fine. I have eaten this bread that was made in a conventional oven and the results are very similar either way. Adjust the amount of water as noted below.

DRY INGREDIENTS:
onion powder - 3 tbs.
salt - 1/2 tsp.
unsweetened cocoa - 2 tbs.
caraway seed - 1 tbs.
fennel seed - 1 tsp.
wheat bran - 1/2 cup
rye flour - 1 cup
white wheat flout - 3-1/2 cups (use premium quality flour).
yeast - 3 tsp.

LIQUID INGREDIENTS:
fruit juice concentrate (orange) - 2 tbs.
molasses - 3 tbs.
vinegar - 3 tbs.
water - 1-1/2 cups (use 1-1/3 cups of you are using a conventional oven).

To make this recipe in a bread machine, mix the dry ingredients in one bowl and the liquid ingredients in another. Pour the liquid ingredients in the machine first and then pour in the dry ingredients. Select the machine's program for rye or whole wheat bread.

notes on units of measure:
tsp = teaspoon, 1 tsp = 1/6 fl. oz.
tbs = tablespoon, 1 tbs = 1/2 fl. oz.
1 cup = 8 fl. oz.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

My former in-laws have some close friends who are from Russia -- I asked them about the Russian black bread one time, and they said you have to have a special sourdough starter. So any other recipes are not going to get quite the same results.

And the parboiled bread does sound like it might be similar to a bagel recipe.

Kathleen


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Sourdough was probably just that family's preference. I've seen lots of Russian black bread recipes and not all were sourdough.

It does sound like this is one of those that was originally made like Boston brown bread in a can.


----------

